# 650d



## Lude (3. Dezember 2011)

moin


kann mir jemand sagen ob dieser lüfter Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue (dann natürlich ohne led ) in das corsair 650 passt. vorne wie oben? wenn man den einen hdd käfig ausbaut und den anderen auf den boden direkt vor das nt setzt müsste das doch locker passen vorne oder!!??


die original lüfter sind nämlich mal reine krawallbrüder 


mfg


----------



## Abductee (3. Dezember 2011)

wo hast du denn vor dem netzteil platz für einen 200mm lüfter?

oben passt der lüfter sicher, vorne passt er auch.
ist ja ein ganz normaler 200er einbauplatz ohne spezialbohrungen oder dergleichen.
drehzahlgedrosselt sind die originalen 200mm lüfter von corsair aber noch ok.
ich hör meinen gedrosselt auf 450rpm überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe da kein Problem, den im Deckel oder in der Front zu verbauen, die Lüfter haben die passenden Bohrungen und sind auch beidseitig montierbar. Sehr weit gedrosselt sind die Originale auch erträglich


----------



## Lude (3. Dezember 2011)

hääääääääää ne doch nicht den lüfter vor dem nt sondern einen der beiden hdd käfige!! den anderen nicht verbaut. dann sollte doch auch für nen 200 lüfter der 30mm tief ist platz sein oder? denn da war doch irgendwas von wgen gehen nur 20mm tiefe lüfter oder irre ich mich da?


mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

Den oberen Käfig entfernen, den anderen kann man direkt vor dem Netzteil verbauen. Entsprechende Aussparungen und Haken sind ja vorhanden.
Hier mal das Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lude (3. Dezember 2011)

jo das habe ich ja auch schon so gemacht. ich glaube wir reden hier mal sowas von aneinander vorbei 

die frage ist ja passt dann vorne ein 200mm lüfter der 30mm tief ist wie z.b. dieser: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue

hier im forum und auch wo anders ist immer die rede von xigmaltek und bitfenix lüftern in 200mm weil die nur 20mm tief sind wie der original lüfter halt auch. angeblich passen nur diese was ich aber nicht glaube wenn ich mir den platz anschaue der entsteht wenn man das mit den hdd käfigen so macht wir das ja nun schon geklärt habern ().


mfg

und dennoch danke für die bilder!! aber putzen könntest mal in deinem gehäuse


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2011)

Im Deckel kann es zwecks der Aussparrungen zu Platzproblemen kommen - in der Front müssen beide Festplattenkäfige weichen wenn man "dickere" Lüfter montieren möchte als 200x20mm


----------



## Lude (3. Dezember 2011)

ok also geht!!! das ja schon mal gut zu wissen. aber wo verdammte sche.... kriegt man nun diesen coolermaster megaflow lüfter in schwarz her!!?? alle shops die ich bis jetzt durchforstet habe haben das ding nur in blauer oder roter beleuchtung . ich brauch das ding in schwarz 



mfg


----------



## Lude (13. Dezember 2011)

sooooo hat etwas gedauert aber habe nun die coolermaster megaflow lüfter in schwarz. passen einwandfrei!! und das wichtigste endlich ruhe soweit es halt mit einer luftkühlung geht . hinten ist nun auch noch nen noiseblocker m12 s2 verbaut. ein echter traum das teil. da merkt man die qualität nicht nur im geldbeutel sondern auch beim anfassen und betrieb.


nun ist das 650d nahezu perfekt!!!


mfg


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Danke für das Feedback!


----------

